# good first time breeds



## iamcool1109 (May 20, 2006)

there seem to be people here that get dogs just because they're handsome, or a frend had a well-behaved, beautiful specimen of the breed. but most of the time, the most beautiful ones are he most ill-tempered and stubborn.

of course, its also great to get mixes and dogs from the shelter, but do your research of the breeds of the dog you want first. it saves you from a lot of work.

here is a list of a few breeds that make the best first-time breeds, with their AVERAGE price:
golden retriever ($450-700)
labrador retriever ($500-800)
cavalier king charles spaniel ($1200-2000)
AMERICAN cocker spaniel (not english, especially the tan ones) ($500-1000)
bichon frise ($800-1200)
poodle, all sizes ($900 and up)
pug ($750-1000)


of course, there are many more, but these are the easiest, reliable to be left alone for long times, with kids, easy to train, reasonable sizes, and other. 

hope this helped!


----------



## iamcool1109 (May 20, 2006)

hah. and i put this in the wrong place.


----------



## BUFFY (May 31, 2006)

Ha Ha...those Arew Good Breeds, I Agree...hm...what Else Is There.


----------



## BUFFY (May 31, 2006)

also, i dont know why, but some people have an easier time if they get a mixed breed as their first dog. i know i did...except...well, they are easier to take care, for health problems, ect.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

How does that make sense Buffy? How is a mixed breed easier to take care of?


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

Yeah, I would think it would depend on what the dog is mixed with. Dogs mixed with herding breeds for example (especially border collies) tend to have high herding drive and are more energetic than other mixes. >^^;<


----------



## GSD lover (Apr 8, 2006)

As long as people look into what class they are in they will know if that dog is for them or not. Working, Sporting, Non-Sporting and so on. Each has different temperaments and exercise needs as you all know.


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

Personally, I don't think there are any particular breeds best suited for a first time owner. What I think needs to happen more is to look at what the prospective owner is looking for in a dog and steer towards breeds with those tendencies.
Labs are wonderful dogs. They are relatively easy to train, good with children. BUT they require A LOT of exercise and mental stimulation to keep them happy, so not a good choice if you have no yard or the inclination to give them 30+ minutes a day in vigerous exercise.
Beagles and bassets, well any of the hounds, really, are great dogs too, but they can be very stubborn and hard to train. Sled dog breeds are required to disobey the musher if the feel it necessary, not such a good thing for a first time owner. Some dogs require more grooming, some exercise, some vet care. Some do better in a "pack' and some are better as a single dog. You really need to figure out what you want, can tolerate or can't before you decide what breed. I think if more people did this there would be fewer dogs surrendered to rescues and shelters because the owners didn't know what they were getting into.


----------



## eley (May 21, 2006)

I'm not sure there's such a thing as a "good first breed", however, I do belive there are breeds that are a BAD idea for the first time dog owner.

Talk to any Fila fan/owner and that's the first thing they tell you. But at the end of the day I think it's more about the temperament of each individual dog and how it's matched to the owner, of course, most first time owners don't look at temperament at all. I remember a client (I'm not in the dog business by any far stretch of the imagination) telling me that she was thinking about getting a dog, a basenji to be more specific, cuz she thought they have a cute "eyebrow" thing going on. When I asked her about how active they were, what they were bred for etc, she just stared at me.


----------



## BUFFY (May 31, 2006)

i agree with both eley and iamcool1109 (funny name) and what i mean about the mixed breed be easier to take care,"How does that make sense Buffy? How is a mixed breed easier to take care of?" is health issues, they arent as prone to diseases specific to certain breeds, as a pure bred dog is...not always, but its more likely.


----------



## iamcool1109 (May 20, 2006)

ok, i guess what i mean was, "the IDEAL first time dog", but maybe not the best.

bigdawgs: i am a vetrinarian, and i know about these things. also, the reason why i didn't put beagles and bassets on is because i know they can be stubborn. 

i guess it really depends who the dog is. and who the prospective owner is, and how much time their have.

**iamcool1109 is in fact not a vet**


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Where's your practice iamcool1109? What's the name of the hospital?


----------



## BUFFY (May 31, 2006)

peoples, there are better first time dogs than others. some dogs require the handleing of someone who is an experienced owner, so iamcool1109 is right.


----------



## BUFFY (May 31, 2006)

peoples, there are better first time dogs than others. some dogs require the handleing of someone who is an experienced owner, so iamcool1109 is right.


----------



## BUFFY (May 31, 2006)

peoples, there are better first time dogs than others. some dogs require the handleing of someone who is an experienced owner, so iamcool1109 is right.


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

Curbside Prophet said:


> Where's your practice iamcool1109? What's the name of the hospital?


I'm curious to know as well.

Personally, I don't think there should be a list of breeds that are good for first time owners. You have to take into consideration where you live, how much time you are going to be willing to spend on exercising, should you get a puppy who needs alot of attention/work, or an older dog who already knows how to behaive (spelt that one wrong..lol) for the most part..), what you can afford to feed (larger dog = more food.. obviouslyl), wether you have kids or not, how old they are.. how active they are, how their manners around pets are, etc... I could go on and on. 

My point is... there are ALOT of things to consider when getting a new dog. More than most people realize, i'd say..


Research is the key.
Not everyone can own a Lab and have a good experience. A little old lady would probably not benifit from having a hyper lab pup running about.


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

As long as you asked, Curbside, although it is directed elsewhere, The practice I work for is the Louisa Veterinary Clinic, located in Columbus Junction, Iowa. I am a veterinary assistant, not a certified tech, as this is a rural community in a rural county. All of my training has been on the job, and I have owned dogs for 30 years. Our practice is about 50/50 large farm animals and small pets.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Understood bigdawgs. I'm completely comfortable with how you present yourself in this forum. However, iamcool1109 is a fraud who claims to be a vet. Thus, the line of questioning.


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

iamcool1109 said:


> AMERICAN cocker spaniel (not english, especially the tan ones) ($500-1000)


What the hell does the color have to do with? Why especially the tan ones?


----------



## BUFFY (May 31, 2006)

color actually does have a lot to do with it. chocolate labs are more aggressive than yellow and black ones. long haired dachsuonds have a different personallity than short haired ones. i know it sounds crazy, but it does make a difference....and why was my reply posted three times...huh, that really weird, cuz i only posted it once...


----------



## sheltieluver4 (Jun 5, 2006)

*It depends*

Yeah but it kinda depends, if you r a breeder and u want 2 show, of course you will get a purebreed,but if you dont want an expensive dog, a lot of people will get mixed breeds, to enjoy them but if your like my family who live around nothing but scary ugly mutts,i mean ugly, i know some can be cute,but these.... scary no offense 2 any one, but me and my family prefer to have pure dogs cause these jerks around here wont take care of their dogs so we like to "show-off" our breeds but it depends whos piont of view your looking at


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

BUFFY said:


> color actually does have a lot to do with it. chocolate labs are more aggressive than yellow and black ones. long haired dachsuonds have a different personallity than short haired ones. i know it sounds crazy, but it does make a difference....and why was my reply posted three times...huh, that really weird, cuz i only posted it once...


Eh, personally I do not believe that the coat length and coloration effects their behavior. I think it is just individual dog personalities. I'm not saying what you think is wrong, this is just what I believe.

I've met Chocolate Labradors who were sweet, and i've met Yellow ones who were extreamly aggressive. I don't have any experiance with the Dachshunds so I have no room to talk there, rofl.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

sheltieluver4 said:


> me and my family prefer to have pure dogs cause these jerks around here wont take care of their dogs so we like to "show-off" our breeds


I don't understand why it takes a purebred dog to "show off." I have a Border Collie mix who I proudly show off every day. ><


----------



## Texas2 (Jun 2, 2006)

It depends on the dog. I have a aussie cattle dog who while hyper as a pup was a pain in the backside. now he is the best dog i have ever had. I had a gsd boxer mix who was the most complient easy to train dog i have ever had and i had to pts at 2 years old. and the 7 month rottie is the most challanging smart bullheaded dog i have ever owned. I would not advise a rott for a first timer!!!


----------



## iamcool1109 (May 20, 2006)

ok. the red/gold/tan english cocker spaniels are most prone to the cocker spaniel rage syndrome. it is a real sickness, not something i made up. and i asked the main vetrinarian at my clinic, Evergreen pet clinic in san pablo, CA (i recently transferred to there, from a vca clinic in albany, CA), and he said that i was wrong. it is also common in american cocker spaniels, as well as Pyrenean Mountain Dogs, Chesapeake Bay Retrievers, Dobermanns, English Bull Terriers, German Shepherds, and suprisingly, Golden Retrievers, Bernese Mountain Dogs and St. Bernards. the number of dogs affected by this, however, is pretty small.

http://www.cockerspanielrage.org.uk

^there is a link to a good website that will tell you about that syndrome.


AND PLEASE, PEOPLE. THIS IS MY VERY OWN PERSONAL OPINION. WE DON'T NEED TO BREAK OUT INTO MASS HYSTERIA EVERY TIME SOMEONE SAYS SOMETHING. IN ALMOST EVRY POST HERE, SOMEONE IS DENOUNCED BECAUSE OF THEIR PERSONAL OPINION, AND I'M SICK OF THAT. CAN'T EVRYONE JUST RESPECT OTHER'S OPINIONS?


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

iamcool1109 said:


> AND PLEASE, PEOPLE. THIS IS MY VERY OWN PERSONAL OPINION. WE DON'T NEED TO BREAK OUT INTO MASS HYSTERIA EVERY TIME SOMEONE SAYS SOMETHING. IN ALMOST EVRY POST HERE, SOMEONE IS DENOUNCED BECAUSE OF THEIR PERSONAL OPINION, AND I'M SICK OF THAT. CAN'T EVRYONE JUST RESPECT OTHER'S OPINIONS?


Wow, excuse the hell out of you. You are the only one getting all worked up over this light conversation. No one is breaking out in "mass hysteria" because you have an opinion. We are just all discussing OUR opinions as well. I do believe we are allowed to do such things... this is a public forum, correct?  

You need to chill out. I even stated: *"I'm not saying what you think is wrong, this is just what I believe."* So I do hope you are not directing your comments there twords me.


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

> and i asked the main vetrinarian at my clinic, Evergreen pet clinic in san pablo, CA (i recently transferred to there, from a vca clinic in albany, CA), and he said that i was wrong


I am pretty sure if you were a veterinarian, you would at least be able to spell it. Is this an admission that you are not one?


----------



## iamcool1109 (May 20, 2006)

no, i'm not really directing this to anyone. i'm just really frustrated, because some people are saying that they want to ban me, denying that i'm a vet, and I'm only trying to help. tell me if i'm being a nuisance. i may not be the most experienced, or smartest vet in the world (i only started actually working about a year ago, after i got out of school), but i'm just trying to help. everyone else here probably knows more than me. and really, i dont care how much you know. 

yes, i suppose you're right about the public forum thing. but you're making me feel kind of.... bad... maybe say things a little politer?


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

I understand completely, Curbside.  I simply wanted my credentials known.


----------



## bigdawgs (May 21, 2006)

My main concern, iamcool1109, is that the advice you give is not only often poor, but patently not true. We hired a new vet the beginning of the month, freshly graduated, and I have seen first hand how difficult it is for a new vet. All the more reason to be extremely careful about the sweeping generalizations you tend to make about breeds. if you really are a vet, I sure hope you do not do this in your practice. If you have only been at this only a year, you do not have the experience to make these kinds of generalizations with any accuracy.


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

iamcool1109 said:


> yes, i suppose you're right about the public forum thing. but you're making me feel kind of.... bad... maybe say things a little politer?


I am in no way trying to make you feel bad. I'm sorry that I come off as a bitch sometimes, but that's just my personality. I have been as polite as I possibly can be on this forum, and I'd like to think that I have done a good job so far. 

You shared your opinion on something, and I disagreed with you on it. This is a dog forum, and you have to keep in mind that this can be a touchy subject with alot of people. Dogs are important to us all, and we are all trying to do our best to help each other out. We will not always agree, and we may sometimes argue/debate a bit, but i've noticed that is pretty much how it works at any dog forum. We all have to try not to take things to personally.

We each have our own method of training, and we each have our own ideas of how dogs should be taken care of. We will just have to agree to disagree sometimes, and there is no need for anyone to get so worked up. This should be a fun place to share our thoughts and ideas.


----------



## OwnedBySix (Jun 12, 2006)

I am a fan of rescue...and there are a ton of purebred dogs included on your list that need homes. Rescue beats getting a pup from a breeder, especially for your first dog because....

-Most rescue dogs are a bit older and out of the hardest part of their puppyhood.

-Most have been evaluated to see how their personality would fit into any potential homes.

-Most have been housebroken, or at least started on the process.

-Most rescues have a very large network of support for you to turn to should their be problems with your pup...whether it just be general questions or support.

-Most rescues will work WITH you and will take back a dog if it turns out it's not the one for your home.

-Rescues are in rescue FOR THE DOGS.

-Adopting a rescue dog opens up a place for another puppy or dog thrown away for whatever reason. 

YOU CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE, CONSIDER RESCUE!



sheltieluver4 said:


> Yeah but it kinda depends, if you r a breeder and u want 2 show, of course you will get a purebreed,but if you dont want an expensive dog, a lot of people will get mixed breeds, to enjoy them but if your like my family who live around nothing but scary ugly mutts,i mean ugly, i know some can be cute,but these.... scary no offense 2 any one, but me and my family prefer to have pure dogs cause these jerks around here wont take care of their dogs so we like to "show-off" our breeds but it depends whos piont of view your looking at


WOW...if that wasn't one of the most demeaning things I've ever heard to owners of mixed breeds.  SHAME ON YOU!


----------



## BUFFY (May 31, 2006)

yay *ownedbysix*i love rescue missions! my first dog is from the milo foundation, he was accually born in a field by the horse race tracks....cool, ay? ya, the only thing (in my opinion) wrong with purebred rescues is that a lot of the time the dogs have some kind of medical or physical disorder, which is hard for me, but i support dog rescue missions 100%!


----------



## RObinBird (Jun 28, 2006)

*Scoutie!*

My first puppy 8s one I still have now and she is a maltese/terrier mix named Scout and by the time she was 6 mths old, she knew 6 tricks! I am 13 and I have had her for 1 year and I would DIE for her!


----------



## ThxForNothing (Jun 3, 2006)

BUFFY said:


> yay *ownedbysix*i love rescue missions! my first dog is from the milo foundation, he was accually born in a field by the horse race tracks....cool, ay? ya, the only thing (in my opinion) wrong with purebred rescues is that a lot of the time the dogs have some kind of medical or physical disorder, which is hard for me, but i support dog rescue missions 100%!


Any rescue, no matter what breed/breeds they deal with will eventually have dogs that come in with medical issues. That's just how it goes when you are working with rescues, you can't avoid it 100% of the time. That is damn near impossible.. o.o

I volenteer at a Samoyed rescue, and they get plenty of healthy sammies in. More so than unhealthy, i'd say.


----------



## Dog Lover (Jul 6, 2006)

*Labs*

Last summer we got our first dogs they're both Chocolate Labs and I think they were both about $400.


----------



## mscar22 (Mar 14, 2007)

i'm 17 now. my first and current dog is a cattle dog / kelpie. he is insane. he needs constant trainging but he is teachin me as much as i teach him. i think he was a good first dog because i grew up with dogs my whole life. having a difficult dog isn't really daunting i suppose


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

I think I may of missed reading some posts, I'll go back and read in a minute. 

I just wanted to say I agree there are better 1st time dogs than others . I think take a look at what people or some experts may consider may consider good choices for 1st time owners and then see which of these breeds suite your life style. 

For instance in my opinion a lab and a pit are both very active dogs but for someone with and active lifestyle never owning a dog before a lab may be a better choice.



sheltieluver4 said:


> Yeah but it kinda depends, if you r a breeder and u want 2 show, of course you will get a purebreed,but if you dont want an expensive dog, a lot of people will get mixed breeds, to enjoy them but if your like my family who live around nothing but scary ugly mutts,i mean ugly, i know some can be cute,but these.... scary no offense 2 any one, but me and my family prefer to have pure dogs cause these jerks around here wont take care of their dogs so we like to "show-off" our breeds but it depends whos piont of view your looking at


What? Do you live in Hillbilly land ?


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

I feel strongly that a dog has to fit into a family and if people don't do their homework the pup my end up in the pound. No matter what kind of breed, I love all dogs but I myself could never own a herding type breed I am ADHD and I think a dog with all that energery I would go crazy!
Do people remember the movie Homeward Bound? Chance is a good idea of what can happen when people see a great dog and run right out to find one like him. They don't realize how much training went into that dog and when he was with the cat that had to be filmed seperate so it looked like they were together. American Bulldogs are working dogs and can be very dominent I do rescue for them. When this movie came out there were numerouse ABs that ended up in rescue because they were not the movie star dog and people couldn't handle them. There are so many books out there that if someone got a ten dollar book on the breed they are interested in it could save them so much money and the pain of having to get rid of them if it doesn't work. Jen


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

I forget who said it, but on the first page someone said that mutts are less likely to have disease and such. Okay you have two breeds combined, which means the dieseases of both breeds into one dog. If you ask me that means they are more likely. Also if you adopt a dog from the pound, and pounds have mostly mutts, there is already something wrong with them. Disease, beahvioral issues and such. I think some of these posters, two in particular, are just here to start stuff, IMO.


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: It depends*



sheltieluver4 said:


> Yeah but it kinda depends, if you r a breeder and u want 2 show, of course you will get a purebreed,but if you dont want an expensive dog, a lot of people will get mixed breeds, to enjoy them but if your like my family who live around nothing but scary ugly mutts,i mean ugly, i know some can be cute,but these.... scary no offense 2 any one, but me and my family prefer to have pure dogs cause these jerks around here wont take care of their dogs so we like to "show-off" our breeds but it depends whos piont of view your looking at


So you are basically saying that a dog that is not a pure breed doesn't deserve love and affection too? They are not ugly, scary, or whatever else you said. They aren't humans but look at it this way. They've had hard lives dealt to them, when you hear a sad story about the pain a human went through do you call them ugly and scary? No, I don't think you do. Its all fine and dandy that you have your pure breeds, but I think you are making statements too quick. You don't know anything about mutts or mixed breeds because as you stated in your little rant, you've never had one in your life before.


----------



## shyjack (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: It depends*

Lab colors??? We have had quite a bit of experience with labs and Ive heard all the storys about them anyone can conjure up. I've heard that Yellows are the smartest followed by chocolate then black. That black are more dominant and Chocolate are easier to train, Yellows more protective, etc...
After breeding and raising a few litters I dont see that any of the stories are true. It all depends on the pups personality and pecking order of the litter. Ive raised all three colors and had block head and narrow head. Ive had stubborn ones and Ive had submissive ones...
The ONLY thing Ive found about labs that is generally true is that it takes them a while to fully mature..Colors? Nope, dont buy it.


----------



## SHJack (Jul 22, 2007)

Amaya-Mazie-Marley said:


> I forget who said it, but on the first page someone said that mutts are less likely to have disease and such. Okay you have two breeds combined, which means the dieseases of both breeds into one dog. If you ask me that means they are more likely. Also if you adopt a dog from the pound, and pounds have mostly mutts, there is already something wrong with them. Disease, beahvioral issues and such. I think some of these posters, two in particular, are just here to start stuff, IMO.


Just throwing in my two cents, but you're half right on the disease thing. The genes that cause disease have a whole bunch of different things that affect whether or not it'll show up in a dog, like whether it's recessive or dominant or sex-linked and stuff. If there's a gene that shows up a lot in a breed which decides the dog will have a disease, if they're crossed with a breed which usually carries a healthy gene of the same type then it'll be healthier. On the other hand, it might work the other way. Can't agree you with the point that pound dogs probably have something wrong with them though. It may vary on area but I know the dogs in my local pounds are usually given up on by former owners because they moved and the new place didn't allow pets, or they adopted for looks but the owner didn't know a thing about the breed so the dog acted out because he/she wasn't shown a pack leader figure to respect or weren't given proper exercise, or they were saved from neglect by city workers.

For the same reason as the whole healthy dog ene thing, a dog's appearance might have something to do with temperament. Genes for fur length/colour might be tied in some behaviour. I know when I took one of my cats (kicking and yowling) into the vet, she wasn't surprised. She said every single tortoiseshell-coloured cat she's treated has been feisty. I have to say, I don't personally believe it applies to dogs though.

I'm not a vet or geneticist, so this is all pure conjecture and guessing on my part. I learned the stuff I'm basing it on in Biology class but I'm sure nobody wants to hear it and I certainly don't want to see anything about it for another three months after the exams I took () but if you're interested, try googling "genetic|biological inheritance" or "punnett squares"


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

iamcool1109 said:


> i am a vetrinarian, and i know about these things.


 
What a coincidence! i am a dokter.

Thank you so much for digging up this old thread. I wasn't even here when it first appeared and I missed a good one. I needed a laugh.


----------



## bluesbarby (Apr 10, 2007)

bigdawgs: your synopsis hit the nail on the head. I've always felt that a dog should be picked for your lifestyle, that's why it's important to know what your getting.
The genetic information is true. The problems in different breeds are recessive genes. So you need another recessive gene to carry it on. 2 blue eyed people have to have blue eyed kids. A blue eyed man and a brown eyed woman will have a brown eyed child unless the woman is also carrying a recessive blue eyed gene. There are all kinds of weird additional markers that can effect the outcome too but that's the simplistic explanation. So if you mix two breeds that don't have the same recessive "bad" genes you're going to have a healthier animal. Within the same "breed" you can also track recessive genes but you're more likely to come across them. I don't know how to spell Taysacks disease (that's phonetically) but it's common among Jewish people. But not all people carry this recessive gene. It's usually recommended if both parents are Jewish to be tested for it when choosing to procreate. However, if one parent is not of Jewish ancestry genetic testing isn't necessary. So it kind of follows that if you mix different breeds you have less likelyhood of passing on the recessive genes.
My DH is a pharmacist. For all those making fun of a vet not being able to spell my DH will tell you that most docs (vets and human docs) can't write, period.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I think the breeds listed are okay (but I'd recommend English Cockers to lots of pepole, color irrelevant) and there's a lot of breeds I think you've left off your list. I think there *are* good first-dog herding breeds- collies would top that list IMO- and I think the prices you've lilsted are irrelevant- price doesn't mean a breeder is responsible and it varies a LOT based on area of the country.


----------



## CaseLogic (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks like we made the vetrinarararian feel bad!  Poor guy... he must be one of those 12 year old vetrinayreans


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

> What a coincidence! i am a dokter.










ROFL



> For all those making fun of a vet not being able to spell my DH will tell you that most docs (vets and human docs) can't write, period.


But I bet they know how to spell their profession. My sister in law, who is a vet, certainly does!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: It depends*



sheltieluver4 said:


> Yeah but it kinda depends, if you r a breeder and u want 2 show, of course you will get a purebreed,but if you dont want an expensive dog, a lot of people will get mixed breeds, to enjoy them but if your like my family who live around nothing but scary ugly mutts,i mean ugly, i know some can be cute,but these.... scary no offense 2 any one, but me and my family prefer to have pure dogs cause these jerks around here wont take care of their dogs so we like to "show-off" our breeds but it depends whos piont of view your looking at


This is odd... I've had a mutt and purebreds and I've shown them all off and they've all made great pets.

As to the original topic, I think that it really depends on what kind of lifestyle they have and what they want in a companion. I agree some breeds are harder to train or have more drives and those probably would require more research on the part of the potential owner. The only breed ont hat list I've ever had is a lab (black, if you're curious about the color ) and he was way more energetic (though he was field bred) than many people would want in a dog. Our shepherd cross was a lot higher drive than any of our other dogs and some people couldn't deal with it. I know some people who wouldn't even be able to handle the sheltie's hair and shedding and barking or be able to handle the papillon's intelligence level (which means they can come up with creative ways to entertain themselves sometimes). 

So I think it depends on what you're wanting in a dog. I don't mind dealing with some traits (such as hair- I always get asked how long I spend grooming), but there are others (such as dog aggressiveness) that I don't feel comfortable dealing with.


----------



## bafa99 (Jul 26, 2007)

I like your retreiver choices, although a poodle as a first time choice I'm not fond of. 
Poodles tend to get frustrated quickly...

My first dog was an Australian Cattle Dog and he was marvelous. One of the most obedient dogs you can have.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

I'd recommend a Chinese Crested Powderpufff... they're fluffy and smart, and are all around fun to be around. They look like mini sheepdogs if you let their faces grow out, too. =) They are just sweet and all around great dogs.

I think they're one of the best kept secrets of the toy dog world... because everyone seems to think all Chinese Cresteds are only the hairless kind!


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

I dont know a whole lot about other breeds besides the two I live with. Pugs are not the easiest pups to train as a first time owner. My roomate brought one home about 7 months ago, and at times she wondered if she picked the right breed and she was not a first time dog owner. That being said, they are great dogs, and her little Roxy is an awesome addition to our household. It just wasnt a very easy road getting to this point is all.


----------



## jacsrbetter (Aug 27, 2008)

Dogstar said:


> I think the breeds listed are okay (but I'd recommend English Cockers to lots of pepole, color irrelevant) and there's a lot of breeds I think you've left off your list. I think there *are* good first-dog herding breeds- collies would top that list IMO- and I think the prices you've lilsted are irrelevant- price doesn't mean a breeder is responsible and it varies a LOT based on area of the country.


As far as that list goes, if there should be one, Shelties should be on it, easy to train, There are so many labs at the pound for $50.00. So price shouldn't matter. Anyone getting ready to get a dog should read up on that breed. They should also find out how much grooming is involved. First time dog owners may have trouble with a Bishon, Poodle, Cocker, ect.


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

I think this is a fun old thread. I just have to add, any dog can be a great dog if you love and train it. When we were looking for our first dog I wanted an eskimo because I thought they were fluffy and beautiful and I loved the way they look, and from what I read they were smart and would be a good all-around dog. I did a lot of research before I made my choice. Many breeders I contacted discouraged me because they didn't want their pups going to first-time dog owners, especially because we lived in a mobile home with no fenced yard. But I stuck with it and eventually found a breeder who would take a chance on us, and let us buy a pup. When it came time to choose between two pups, the breeder recommended we take the calm one, but after playing with them we chose the spunky one. 'Are you sure?' she asked, with worry evident in her eyes. 'Oh yes, we're sure'!

13 years later that wonderful dog still lives with us, now on a 3 acre mini-farm, and I can't imagine life without her! Sure she was a challenge, but the breeder and trainers helped us work through it, and I don't think I could have picked a more perfect breed for us. Eskimos might not be the perfect breed for everyone, but I think if someone wants a particular breed and is willing to work at it, the dog they fall in love with will be the perfect dog for them! 

We recently went back to the breeder and got another eskimo, but this time we took the calm one


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

I got my eskie because the moment I saw her I fell in love  I did as much research as I could in the short time I had to decide, and chose to get her. She's brilliant. Yes, it's a fact, she is  She's calm most of the time, and yes, they are amazingly beautiful! I also don't have much of a fenced yard but we worked it out! I think if you want a smart, smaller, companion dog, Eskies are a great choice. Every now and then she's a bit stubborn but she also loves to cuddle with me, and play games, and learn commands. Yay Eskies


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh my.. this is OLD... LOL

I am glad the OP is a "vetrinarian." RonE I didn't know you were a "Dokter...." let me guess... OBGYN????? (I am naughty.. very naughty). 

Well, I am a part time fotograffer and I used to be a darey farmer... I have been an engenear and a servayer. I spent yeers as a horse trayner and stabile manger and now I am a guvmint werker so I don't do enytheeng. 

My favorit breed of dawg is one that is trayned to dew wat I ask it too.....


----------



## kellytoonces (Sep 5, 2008)

iamcool1109 said:


> there seem to be people here that get dogs just because they're handsome, or a frend had a well-behaved, beautiful specimen of the breed. but most of the time, the most beautiful ones are he most ill-tempered and stubborn.
> 
> of course, its also great to get mixes and dogs from the shelter, but do your research of the breeds of the dog you want first. it saves you from a lot of work.
> 
> ...


those are the average price maybe for dogs gfrom a backyard breeder high quailty Labradors and Goldens cost a lot more than that


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

bluesbarby said:


> bigdawgs: your synopsis hit the nail on the head. I've always felt that a dog should be picked for your lifestyle, that's why it's important to know what your getting.
> The genetic information is true. The problems in different breeds are recessive genes. So you need another recessive gene to carry it on. 2 blue eyed people have to have blue eyed kids. A blue eyed man and a brown eyed woman will have a brown eyed child unless the woman is also carrying a recessive blue eyed gene. There are all kinds of weird additional markers that can effect the outcome too but that's the simplistic explanation. So if you mix two breeds that don't have the same recessive "bad" genes you're going to have a healthier animal. Within the same "breed" you can also track recessive genes but you're more likely to come across them. I don't know how to spell *Taysacks disease *(that's phonetically) but it's common among Jewish people. But not all people carry this recessive gene. It's usually recommended if both parents are Jewish to be tested for it when choosing to procreate. However, if one parent is not of Jewish ancestry genetic testing isn't necessary. So it kind of follows that if you mix different breeds you have less likelyhood of passing on the recessive genes.
> My DH is a pharmacist. For all those making fun of a vet not being able to spell my DH will tell you that most docs (vets and human docs) can't write, period.


emphasis added

This is totally off topic but this disease was the main subject of a CSI: Las Vegas episode. 

I should have been a doctor or a vet since I can't write. But I can spell; though I can't spell 'Taysacks'...


----------



## blunder (Sep 2, 2008)

it's only three years old, is Buffy still around? Wonder if Iamcool is out of grade school yet



BUFFY said:


> color actually does have a lot to do with it. chocolate labs are more aggressive than yellow and black ones. long haired dachsuonds have a different personallity than short haired ones. i know it sounds crazy, but it does make a difference....and why was my reply posted three times...huh, that really weird, cuz i only posted it once...


Whoa, hold on there! I have had Labs for over 50 years, and I have had all three colors more than just a couple of times. The only difference between the colors is a yellow Lab is easier to hide in a goose blind out in a cornfield and a black one can get overheated quicker sitting out in the sun on a dove hunt. Other than that they are identical. The only time you run into a problem with chocolate Labs is when idiots breed chocolate to chocolate to chocolate generation after generation breeding only for color and allowing the rest of the dog go to hell.

The first thing to ask when thinking about getting a dog is "what do you want the dog for", until you have an answer to that question there is no breed that is proper.



> As far as that list goes, if there should be one, Shelties should be on it, easy to train


You are aware, I hope, that Shelties are debarked more often than any other breed. There really is a reason for that.



> So if you mix two breeds that don't have the same recessive "bad" genes you're going to have a healthier animal


Got news for ya, you will be hard pressed to find two breeds that do not carry common recessive genes. If you breed a Displastic Lab to a Displastic Poodle you will get displastic Labradoodles. The odds of it happening have not been reduced one iota by doing a cross breeding.


----------



## kellytoonces (Sep 5, 2008)

color does have an effect on things in dogs ,there is a reason the majority of National finalist are black dogs,there are an equal number of males and females but 90 percent of them are black lots and lots of black bitches have won nationals no yellow or chocolate females have few ever qualifyand there are lots of yellow FC/AFC dogs standing ar stud and God knows Rascal was bred to death so and the problem with genetic is not recessive genes that is the easiest to breed around and many of those have genetic tests for its polygenic traits that hard hard to predicy and eliminate and autosomal dominant traits cause a lot of problems i.e. Rd in Labradors


----------



## blunder (Sep 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> color does have an effect on things in dogs ,there is a reason the majority of National finalist are black dogs,there are an equal number of males and females but 90 percent of them are black *lots and lots of black bitches have won nationals no yellow or chocolate females have* few ever qualifyand there are lots of yellow FC/AFC dogs standing ar stud and God knows Rascal was bred to death so and the problem with genetic is not recessive genes that is the easiest to breed around and many of those have genetic tests for its polygenic traits that hard hard to predicy and eliminate and autosomal dominant traits cause a lot of problems i.e. Rd in Labradors


Not true, that is mostly just a numbers game. For every chocolate there are ten+ blacks. 
As for yellow bitches never winning a national,,,,, a-er what color was "Ginger"?? NFC YANKEE INDEPENDENCE? Did you know that Ginger is the mother of two national champions out of her only litter, and is now the grandmother of more national champions than any bitch in history?

Now what color is "Chip" also a national champion? Rascal isn't even close to being the only quality chocolate out there. Charley Tysons chocolate dog "Cuda" was ten times the dog "Rascal was.

Sorry, but I have been to way to many field trials & hunt tests, and have seen way to many of these dogs in person to buy into that old wives tail.
I live on the old Utah field trial grounds (before LeeKay center) SLRC & NURC held a lot of trials on my property.


----------



## jbray01 (Dec 26, 2007)

this thread is ridiculous!!! haha

you cant just say to a first time owner get one of these theyre good for a first time... you have to take into account the person's lifestyle, living situation, if they have kids etc.

and i think each dog is different. yes bredds do have certain qualitites that are uniform, but to say that color determines temperament. i have a chocolate lab and she is not more aggressive than other labs...

shes just browner.reading through this thread made me laugh and made my head want to explode all at the same time...oops. sorry i meant "ecksplowed"


----------



## kellytoonces (Sep 5, 2008)

blunder said:


> Not true, that is mostly just a numbers game. For every chocolate there are ten+ blacks.
> As for yellow bitches never winning a national,,,,, a-er what color was "Ginger"?? NFC YANKEE INDEPENDENCE? Did you know that Ginger is the mother of two national champions out of her only litter, and is now the grandmother of more national champions than any bitch in history?
> 
> Now what color is "Chip" also a national champion? Rascal isn't even close to being the only quality chocolate out there. Charley Tysons chocolate dog "Cuda" was ten times the dog "Rascal was.
> ...


 okay so I forget about that one but when was the last time a yellow bitch even qualified for or finished a National?? total up the number of dogs whi have qualified for the last decade and tell me that equates to the number born and Chip won in Canada not here when was the last time you looked in the trail news its donimated by yellow studs plenty of FC dogs are choc factored also and the last two TWM award winners were yellow factored the fact remains the number of black dogs who qualify for the National is disporportionate and to say color has nothing to do with anything in dogs is wrong a lot of white dogs are deaf and breeding certain colors together in animals can result in a lethal gene


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

bigdawgs said:


> My main concern, iamcool1109, is that the advice you give is not only often poor, but patently not true. We hired a new vet the beginning of the month, freshly graduated, and I have seen first hand how difficult it is for a new vet. All the more reason to be extremely careful about the sweeping generalizations you tend to make about breeds. if you really are a vet, I sure hope you do not do this in your practice. If you have only been at this only a year, you do not have the experience to make these kinds of generalizations with any accuracy.


I have said this a few times and it is my opinion and practise. I will never operate on a dog/cat etc. I will not try to x-ray a dog, I will not attempt to splint a broken leg, a good competent Vet does this type of work on a regular basis. This is why they went to school etc. But it does irk me when a client tells me what his Vet advised him/her to do with their dog's behavioural problems. The Vet giving the info may have seen the dog 15 minutes a year when he gives the yearly shots etc. and actually knows absolutely nothing about the dog's problems. Through the years as a trainer I have heard some of the silliest things come out of some Vets. I actually read some stuff on this thread that enforces my opinion. I get asked all the time about which is the best breed to purchase. I have one answer pick something that is pleasing to your eyes and then work the h*ll out of it. There is absolutely no guarantee or warranty that any breed out there is going to give you the dog you want and yearn for. Each breed of dog has brilliant dogs and dogs not brilliant and all the variables in between. This is my opinion as a dog trainer with 90 breeds and waiting for 91 trained. It's the dog world the way I see it and not meant to offend anybody's sensibilities.



blunder said:


> Not true, that is mostly just a numbers game. For every chocolate there are ten+ blacks.
> As for yellow bitches never winning a national,,,,, a-er what color was "Ginger"?? NFC YANKEE INDEPENDENCE? Did you know that Ginger is the mother of two national champions out of her only litter, and is now the grandmother of more national champions than any bitch in history?
> 
> Now what color is "Chip" also a national champion? Rascal isn't even close to being the only quality chocolate out there. Charley Tysons chocolate dog "Cuda" was ten times the dog "Rascal was.
> ...


Blunder
Great post, makes a lot of sense. It is a number's game. What a rascal you are bringing logic to a thread. It's very hard to beat experience and actually seeing the trials etc.


----------



## Dog Lover ! (Sep 11, 2008)

I agree with the first two...You really can't go too wrong with Labs or Golden Retrievers.

You must make sure that they have room to play and run though OR that they get excercised _daily_, very vigorously, or they may become stressed out and start exhibiting bad behaviour.



http://www.zazzle.com/img_0835_16_the_man_who_would_talk_to_dogs_shirt-235058231939751875


----------



## 8 (Apr 4, 2006)

Okay yes I feel dogs should be picked due to your lifestyle but if you have a dog you really really want, and the dogs that fit your lifestyle don't appeal to you why not get it and make it work


but I feel you can't go wrong with a poodle.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Abbymarie said:


> Okay yes I feel dogs should be picked due to your lifestyle but if you have a dog you really really want, and the dogs that fit your lifestyle don't appeal to you why not get it and make it work
> 
> 
> but I feel you can't go wrong with a poodle.


Oh! Oh!
That sounds like a poodle commercial


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have been lurking on this thread and the first really GOOD dog we ever had as a family was a Standard Poodle. The ONLY drawback of that dog was the need, once a month, to bathe and clip the dog. We cut his hair short,.. very short on his snout and his feet, slightly longer on his body and ear with a slight "pom" on his head and the end of his docked tail. 

He was a WONDERFUL dog for us kids and the whole family. 

My next best dogs (not the German Shpherds I have loved) were two mixed dogs. Sheba was a lab mix rescue who was the most loyal dog I ever had.. it is true she knew I saved her and I really loved her. That dog would lay her life down on the line for me and I knew it. 

The other was Rass who was a Golden/Black labX. Rass looked like a Gordon Setter.. which is a beautiful dog.. but she had the Golden attitude with some lab mixed in, but she was not a easy weight gainer so was a good dog. 

The GSD's I have had I would not recommend for first dogs. They need a job and are very happy if you can be precise and show them how to be precise. They need training, socializing and a lot of exercise (but so do Poodles). Mostly the thing is they need a JOB.

Pretty much what WV says.. find a dog that fits with you and go from there. Honestly, my experience has been the dog has found me. BTW I saw a Pit the other day that I might have liked having and I really don't like the LOOK of the breed (pure vanity, as they seem sweet and trainable dogs). But, for whatever reason, this dog (mostly white) had "the look."


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Dog Lover ! said:


> I agree with the first two...You really can't go too wrong with Labs or Golden Retrievers.
> 
> You must make sure that they have room to play and run though OR that they get excercised _daily_, very vigorously, or they may become stressed out and start exhibiting bad behaviour.


You can go very wrong with Labs and Goldens. It's easy as pie to get a poorly bred pup of these breeds, and that will land you with all kinds of temperament problems, not to mention hip problems by the time the dog's barely halfway through its life. 

Plus, even from reputable breeders, too many people have misconceived that these breeds come as ready-made perfect dogs... they expect their Goldens to get along great with their kids regardless; they think the dog's going to come obedience trained and ready to just lie calmly on the living room rug, play frisbee, be the quintessential "family dog." My shelter gets tons of 1-2 y/o Goldens and Labs because that's when owners start realising that they're just as much work as every other dog their size.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> You can go very wrong with Labs and Goldens. It's easy as pie to get a poorly bred pup of these breeds, and that will land you with all kinds of temperament problems, not to mention hip problems by the time the dog's barely halfway through its life.
> 
> Plus, even from reputable breeders, too many people have misconceived that these breeds come as ready-made perfect dogs... they expect their Goldens to get along great with their kids regardless; they think the dog's going to come obedience trained and ready to just lie calmly on the living room rug, play frisbee, be the quintessential "family dog." My shelter gets tons of 1-2 y/o Goldens and Labs because that's when owners start realising that they're just as much work as every other dog their size.


Melissa
*Plus, even from reputable breeders, too many people have misconceived that these breeds come as ready-made perfect dogs... they expect their Goldens to get along great with their kids regardless; they think the dog's going to come obedience trained and ready to just lie calmly on the living room rug, play frisbee, be the quintessential "family dog." My shelter gets tons of 1-2 y/o Goldens and Labs because that's when owners start realising that they're just as much work as every other dog their size.*

That is one of the big problems and I hear it from many Lab owners as I have trained bunches. They are so surprised as they explain the wild, energy type problems. I have one answer "they built a dog to break 100 yards of ice to fetch a duck and they are not being used for that" the energy does not magically disappear 

elana
You have answered the OP's question because good dogs are everywhere, the fun is in the hunting.


----------

